# Record question



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a Record Groupset but I'm unsure of two things.

1) On Ribble's website there are 2 brake choices. a) Record D Skeleton brakes or b) just plain Skeleton brakes. Is one preferable over the other and why?

2) Will Super Record bb cups work with a Record crankset. The reason I ask is that it's been stated that the former only work with the SR cranksets. Can't figure out why unless it has something to do with the bearings. 

Appreciate any input.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

amicus said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Record Groupset but I'm unsure of two things.
> 
> 1) On Ribble's website there are 2 brake choices. a) Record D Skeleton brakes or b) just plain Skeleton brakes. Is one preferable over the other and why?


Record D rear brake is single-pivot instead of dual-pivot, and has less braking power. 



> 2) Will Super Record bb cups work with a Record crankset. The reason I ask is that it's been stated that the former only work with the SR cranksets. Can't figure out why unless it has something to do with the bearings.
> 
> Appreciate any input.


SR crankset/BB uses ceramic bearings, thus the face seal is different than that used for other groups. Thus, SR bb cups are not compatible with any of the other groupsets' cranksets.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy introduced differential braking some time ago - and there was a bunch of discussion somewhere about it. The idea was that under hard braking there would be less likelihood of locking up the rear. It can still be locked up BTW. Those in the pro camp pointed out that motorcycles & cars all had more powerful front brakes.

Those in the con camp said they could modulate fine and didn't need it.

Up to you.

Just buy the regular cups.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A side effect of the single pivot "D" rear brake is increased tire clearance. Nice if you are inclined to put fatter rubber in the rear than up front.

I certainly don't need a dual pivot brake in the rear. On the other hand Philippe Gilbert went for the dual pivot option... 
A right handed person may find the "D" brakes helpful if the has the front brake on his left hand, since the rear brake hand then normally is stronger.

And get the Record cups.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kbwh said:


> A side effect of the single pivot "D" rear brake is increased tire clearance. Nice if you are inclined to put fatter rubber in the rear than up front.
> 
> I certainly don't need a dual pivot brake in the rear. On the other hand Philippe Gilbert went for the dual pivot option...
> A right handed person may find the "D" brakes helpful if the has the front brake on his left hand, since the rear brake hand then normally is stronger.
> ...


The last time I considered regular-reach brakes (for 23-25c tires) I ended up forgoing Campagnolo brakes and went for Mavic brakes. They are Chorus-priced, but weighs like a set of Record brakes, and are black. 

Sacrilege, I know ...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> The last time I considered regular-reach brakes (for 23-25c tires) I ended up forgoing Campagnolo brakes and went for Mavic brakes. They are Chorus-priced, but weighs like a set of Record brakes, and are black.
> 
> *Sacrilege, I know ...*


Blasphemer!!!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*bah, humbug*

OK, the people who said they could "modulate" the rear brakes and didn't need to have single caliper brakes on the rear, are essentially doing the same thing that single pivot brakes do by design. I think they are fooling themselves.
The one thing I have noticed is that dual pivot brakes seem to be easier to center with the adjustment screw. I have both and that's the only thing I noticed as a mentionable difference.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I have had no issues with my single pivot rear chorus brake. When I had matching dual pivot sram red brakes I adjusted the rear so it wouldn't grab at the same time as the front. Basically turning the adjustment screw about 6 clicks.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> Blasphemer!!!


Am I banned from participating in the Campag forum then? :-D

Or, will 10x Hail Tulios and 2x Stations of the C-Record suffice to redeem my soul?


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> The last time I considered regular-reach brakes (for 23-25c tires) I ended up forgoing Campagnolo brakes and went for Mavic brakes. They are Chorus-priced, but weighs like a set of Record brakes, and are black.
> 
> Sacrilege, I know ...


I've had to put Shimano brakes on my training/commuting bike (mudguards and 28cs) - it pained me to do so..


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> Am I banned from participating in the Campag forum then? :-D
> 
> Or, will 10x Hail Tulios and 2x Stations of the C-Record suffice to redeem my soul?


Also open and close each of your quick releases ten times and you may re-enter. And never mention that sin again.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> Am I banned from participating in the Campag forum then? :-D
> 
> Or, will 10x Hail Tulios and 2x Stations of the C-Record suffice to redeem my soul?


The latter; almost...

Also, you have to be facing Vicenza in order for the Hail Tullios to work. Most miss that point...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> The latter; almost...
> 
> Also, you have to be facing Vicenza in order for the Hail Tullios to work. Most miss that point...


Hahaha! We Campagnolo acolytes need a "Mecca" app for our smartphones, but one that points a compass in the direction of Vicenza. You guys know if there is such an app? Would love to be able to have such an app to point in the direction of de Muur de Grammont, Madonna del Ghisallo, and other holy places of cycling.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't help as I don't own a cell phone...


----------

